# Leveling of E/M without the Marshfield audit tool



## sparkles1077 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Fellow Coding Professionals,

One of my clients recently pointed out that Medicare does not use the Marshfield clinic audit tool.  They pointed to the 95 guidelines and indicated they do not use the point system when determining the level for dx/tx options.  Does anyone have a strong understanding of this concept or know of a website or other resource that explains this better than the 95 guidelines does?

I greatly appreciate your assistance.

Thank you
Diana


----------



## LLovett (Nov 3, 2014)

It depends on the carrier but some actually publish their audit tools. I'm not aware of any that don't recognize the points for dx and data. I posted a few links below. WPS published their tool for about a year or so then they pulled it off the website but it utilized the point system.

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/webcenter/content/conn/UCM_Repository/uuid/dDocName:00004966

http://www.codapedia.com/templates/Codapedia/resources/370/1995 audit sheet Highmark.pdf

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto...nter~EM Review Checklist and Score Sheet Tool


Hope this is helpful,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CPC-I, CEMC


----------



## sparkles1077 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you even though late!!  This forum has not been working well for me, surprised I am able to leave a comment now


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2015)

When you say "This forum has not been working well for me," do you mean that you were having trouble logging on?  If so, I was having the same problem. I would get logged in once, then it would lock me out and I'd have to call the AAPC... they'd give me a new password, I'd get in once, and then it happened all over again.  This went on time after time.  

The trick that finally seems to be working is this:  (1) I log onto the AAPC's home page, then go to the forum while still logged on there (rather than going initially to the forum and trying to log on from here), and (2) I type my password in manually, because I have found that copying and pasting it from a Word document does not work.

I hope this helps!


----------



## BenCrocker (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, every so often I need to log out of the main site as well, and relog. Mostly so I can get back on here.


----------

